# Edited:Not pews at all - new babies+pics



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Well our little ones are absolutely gorgeous (even if I do say so myself lol!) and are all hairy now.. well.. mostly. So here they are. I believe we are all pews and bews..


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

they're so cute! congrats


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

gorgeous!  well done!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Absolutely adorable! What super babes


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

What a loverly handful; I just love it when baby mousies fall asleep in my hand!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Thanks all! Their progress is fantastic to watch and I have loved this little. What with not knowing exactly what the parents are carrying and what not and I was sooo hoping we'd get some nice pews/bews, I'm dead chuffed =D I'm just hoping some take on mummies ears now!

x


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

We aren't all pews and bews afterall! Some have some markings coming in, looking rather stone like in colour (that kind of light grey ) so I'll go get the camera and see whats what.. Sigh! I was hoping they'd all be pews/bews and that I might have skipped this "not prew but dunno what they are" thing, oh well!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

All the ones in the pic are pink eyed which would rule out stone or are there some black eyed not pictured?


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Nono, I didn't mean they WERE stone, I just meant the colour that is coming through is rather stone like - the natural stone, a light slate grey =)


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Naturally, the pictures I took don't show this well at all haha.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the picture does show the subtle difference in the shades.May be they are silver.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Thank SarahC, gawd knows. Silver has been suggested before for this line but I don't think we've settled on anything. I've just been calling them "not PEWS" lol! I will nab some piccies of the in a day or two and see if there has been any change, though I am pretty sure one has tan markings this morning =)


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Well! We deffo have some heavily diluted brokens of something or other.. Kallan pointed it out today too. I'm going to edit this to add some pictures in a moment. Not knowing is killing me xD

It's so light, it's so hard to picture it =(





































My two keepers..


















I'm not thinking it is silver anymore. Or maybe it is in a few of them but not all. As you can see from the keeper pics, at least one has a very, very, very light fawnish colour =/


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I would say silver and champagne... hmm.... but we may never know lol

But I do know I have had and do have mice in those shades that were/are silver and champagne.

W xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

In mice where the C- and P-loci are linked, there are mice who are anything on the A-locus, and cch/* or ce/* on the c-locus, and p/p, who look almost PEW. I've had many because my mice are linked c to p. It can be a real headache and almost impossible to photograph to show people what you're talking about, but very noticeable in person.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I have recently seen a few of these Pink-eyed 'off white' coloured mice pop up between a specific pair of mice. Very interesting.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

These mice:










...were A/A ch/c p/p. This combination is rare, but it does happen.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

These are the same mice (near siblings). You can see better in this picture that they are not white.










You can also see (from comparing to the other picture) that they can photograph very differently. :shock:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

They look a lot like a himilayan mouse I have. He -IS- himilayan, but has no shading on him what-so-ever. So he just looks off-white with pink eyes.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Other things can affect that besides PE, like RY. a/a ch/c e/e P/P can be almost pure white, with light eyes, for example.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Pink-eyed bone sounds like a good possibility. I see quite a lot of that in my tri lines that have c^e


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

moustress said:


> Pink-eyed bone sounds like a good possibility. I see quite a lot of that in my tri lines that have c^e


Aren't some of them also RY and/or PE, though?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

PE or RE bone may not be standardized in the US or UK, but, shockingly it has the audacity to occur anyway!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

That's not what I'm asking. I was asking if your mice weren't also recessive yellow (RY) and pink-eyed (PE), as you've posted pictures of many times? That combined with other alleles such can explain the very light coat color, too.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

I'm not that great with all the codes BUT that has helped me, even if just a little. I can work out the codes later after work for a full understanding =)

So for my keepers, am I right to choose two with (and one more noticeably with that creamy fawny colour) more markings and colour to breed back to Dad? See, technically, these ARE feeders but I'm so intrigued that I have talked the other half into letting me keep two girls from them. They aren't show quality (obviously) but I'd like to go on and see what the babies can produce. Dad hasn't got a single marking or other shade than white on him, it's just the girls that do. The problem is, I can't wangle more space for another trio "just for freeders" or my other half would go mad, so keeping girls is the only option until I can sweet talk the other half around.. lol.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Well today we have more babies arriving. Doing my morning rounds earlier I saw one of the mums giving birth. These guys are in a colony if anyone is wondering how quickly she got pregnant again. She is surrounded by her young ones and dad and I'm looking forward to seeing how this colony react to the next litter being born. I'm also really looking forward to what the babies are going to be this time round. I'm also hoping there is a) something blindingly obvious so I can pin point with some reasonable certainty what the parents are carrying and b) that there are some female keepers! The last litter photo'd above gave 50/50 does and bucks. The ones I picked out as keepers, I then sexed as males -.- I'm not going to keep any of the girls for the sake of it, so I'm hoping this new litter both survive (due to not knowing how this new colony will treat them) and produces better keepers.

I didn't stick around for long as she was in the process of giving birth but I did see three babies, going to leave her until later this afternoon/evening before checking up on them.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Thank you! When I checked in last night I think I counted 7 or 8, whoop! Will give her a poke later to be sure =)


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats! xxx


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Well! Mum is looking good and we have 8 babies for sure, one was dead and I have a feeling one was munched. But I'm chuffed with 8 =D

Thanks all x


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Here are a few from the last litter, boys are being taken out this week.




























And here are a few of the two day old babbas. Mum is using her new grass ball well! At least they haven''t demolished it like the Siamese have with theirs -.-


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww


----------

